
Almost half of coronavirus patients have digestive symptoms - spking
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/coronavirus-digestive-symptoms-diarrhea-almost-half-of-patients/
======
zapttt
better link [https://neurosciencenews.com/covid-19-digestive-
symptoms-159...](https://neurosciencenews.com/covid-19-digestive-
symptoms-15942/)

